# Razer Copperhead mod



## datorec (Nov 16, 2007)

so. i made my own mouse mod


----------



## panchoman (Nov 16, 2007)

pics? details? anything???


----------



## datorec (Nov 16, 2007)

sorry!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2007)

Its some really good work there. I like it


----------



## datorec (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks


----------



## panchoman (Nov 16, 2007)

thats preety cool, can we get details on how you made it, etc.?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, tell us how you did it so we can make our own. It looks a lot better than looking at black all the time!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 16, 2007)

i have a copper head and that mod is soooo F'in sicvk i want tell me tell me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 16, 2007)

it look pretty, oh so pretty! lol... the bad thing is I don't care to much for orange anything but that just blows it away!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 17, 2007)

Fantastic paint job 10/10

BTW anyone else suffer from Raser Copperhead mouse click "bounce", i.e. click once but multiple windows close (it has recorded more than one mouse click)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 17, 2007)

datorec said:


> so. i made my own mouse mod



WOW! and is that the front to your CoolerMaster Stacker?  If yes both look awesome!  Well done


----------



## EviLZeD (Nov 17, 2007)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Fantastic paint job 10/10
> 
> BTW anyone else suffer from Raser Copperhead mouse click "bounce", i.e. click once but multiple windows close (it has recorded more than one mouse click)



i had that problem with my razer diamondback i think u need to get it replaced i never bothered 
my razer copperhead mouse ran fine but now im using G5


----------



## datorec (Nov 17, 2007)

yes this is top of cm stacker. now i wait for wb`s from usa and dther tails from norway and finish a cm stacker mod


----------

